# Grumpy Older Guy, ME!



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Okay, so I get this nice email saying I have a PM here on this forum and don't get me wrong I appreciate that someone is worried because I haven't posted for a rather long period of time. Thank you Survival Preparedness, honestly. But the question is are you all prepared for a now 69 year old guy (young physically and mentally, the last one you may question as I carry on here), telling others here what to do. Yeah, I'm sure there are others here older than me but we all have different experiences that could help others. Anyway the first thing I want to say is that we may think we have come to a point where we feel that we have become fully prepared, truth is as much as we can prepare it's probably NOT enough. It's kind of like the old saying, "The more I know the more I know I don't know (next to nothing in fact)." I'm really rather fortunate in that years ago my wife and I realized we had to get away from large cities (and I'm truly sorry for those who are not able to do so because of the coming zombies). Even where we live feels like it's not far enough away from the I-5 freeway, which has become a NAFTA highway for all intents and purposes. Then again it's in an area that's within the top five areas for survival and many years ago it was Mel Tappan's #1 area. The defensibility of this area due to a survival preparedness attitude most of the people have around here is much better than average. Due to excellent supplies of springs and the ability to grow foods and harvest game one can sit tight for very long periods of time, possibly long enough to survive major changes without having to go for supplies and perhaps getting gathered up and shipped to a FEMA camp for our better good. Eat good things, take vitamins and minerals to supplement dietary needs while they are available because you'll be ahead of the game if they become unavailable. Stay away from unfermented soy products as they contain large amounts of phytoestrogens and also contain enzyme inhibitors that can lead to stunted growth. Check out www.westonaprice.org/soy-alert You may not like what this old man has to say but I've learned a lot over those 69 years and at least I'll pass it on to others where it might just make a difference.


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

Well Viking.........April second I'll be 72 and I have been getting ready sinse 2000......with food for 7-8 years and all the free water that I need (plus other goodies) I am pretty well ready for what is to come.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

The biggest problem my husband and I have is knowing when enough is enough! We're old enough now that we can say that we have enough of this-or-that for the rest of our lives!  And it's true!

However, we have a flock of kids and their spouses, and grandkids, and anything still around might help them along after we're gone. Meanwhile we're teaching them what we can.

Viking, you seem like an interesting person with a lot to share. Welcome back!


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

gypsysue said:


> The biggest problem my husband and I have is knowing when enough is enough! We're old enough now that we can say that we have enough of this-or-that for the rest of our lives!  And it's true!
> 
> However, we have a flock of kids and their spouses, and grandkids, and anything still around might help them along after we're gone. Meanwhile we're teaching them what we can.
> 
> Viking, you seem like an interesting person with a lot to share. Welcome back!


Thank you, as you can see I've put in a few words, probably more than some might to hear. But any more most of what I have to say is not particularly for fun of it but rather due to all the damage that has been done to the economy on a world wide basis. Any number of actions could trigger collapse, martial law, major depression (it's my feeling that we are already in a depression) and things we never thought would happen in a once free Republic.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Viking said:


> But the question is are you all prepared for a now 69 year old guy (young physically and mentally, the last one you may question as I carry on here), telling others here what to do.


What does age have to do with it?

At 53, I very much wish that I had started this homesteading/self-sufficiency journey while my grandparents were still alive. They had large gardens and small livestock to feed themselves not because it was cool or the latest fad. It was a matter of survival. All the first hand knowledge they acquired is now gone and I'm kicking myself in the gluteus-maximus for not spending more time learning from them. 

Don't ever sell yourself short because of age. With age comes knowledge and wisdom. I would much rather learn from someones experience than from a book.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I can say that I'm a Viking fan (keep posting Viking). 

The biggest reason for me to be on this blog is to learn something that I might have missed in the 40 years as a prepper. Most of what I have learned has been from the older posters. I won't list the ones I read the most.

The best lesson to learn is "the more you know the more you know that you don't know"


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Count me in "grumpy old guy" category. Curmudgeon is more like it.

I am in the Mid-atlantic, and in an area that has been home to my family for generations. I have been preparing for some time, yet I am under no illusion that my family and I could survive the natural remainder of our lives independently from other resources using just what we could produce on our own. We could survive for a time, and protect what is ours, but we also realize that we will have to rely on some community that will likely develop even in the worst of times. I just do not know what that will be.

I have now realized that my death will likely not be a natural one, nor will that of my sons. We are patriots who strongly believe in the founding principles of this Republic, and we will bear that standard proudly in the face of whatever comes. It won't be for a piece of colored cloth, but for the right to be left alone, to be a free man, and to make our own determinations and path in life. There are forces that we all know are working to take all that away. I think taking a stand against that is our only real hope for survival. Maybe not surviving individually, but as a free society - for our children and later generations. I'm not cut out to be a slave, a serf, or to be forced to dig for roots in order to eat, and I don't intend on dying on my knees begging some commissar for a crust of bread!


----------



## trkarl (Jun 16, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> What does age have to do with it?
> 
> At 53, I very much wish that I had started this homesteading/self-sufficiency journey while my grandparents were still alive. They had large gardens and small livestock to feed themselves not because it was cool or the latest fad. It was a matter of survival. All the first hand knowledge they acquired is now gone and I'm kicking myself in the gluteus-maximus for not spending more time learning from them.
> 
> *Don't ever sell yourself short because of age. With age comes knowledge and wisdom. I would much rather learn from someones experience than from a book.*


I couldn't agree more. I'm 45 and just started "getting it" back in '05. I only wish there were more people your age with your wisdom around for me to talk to and learn from.
Most younger people I am friends with are big time DGIs. Some who actually do get it are too cocky thinking they are the ultimate authority on the subject. I would much rather humbly learn from someone who actually knows from experience what they are talking about.


----------



## elder (Oct 25, 2008)

One problem with age is that we lack the stamina of our younger years. It may have little to do with survival basics and more to do with defending what is ours. IOW we may depend more on firepower than hand-to-hand combat.


----------



## ctnatureboy (Oct 11, 2011)

elder said:


> One problem with age is that we lack the stamina of our younger years. It may have little to do with survival basics and more to do with defending what is ours. IOW we may depend more on firepower than hand-to-hand combat.


Funny... This came to mind as soon as I read this: "Never pick a fight with an old man...If he's too old to fight, he'll just kill you."


----------



## elder (Oct 25, 2008)

I just received this in an email:


> Gun Wisdom
> 
> Some words to the wise. Shooting Advice from various Concealed Carry Instructors. If you own a gun, you will appreciate this. If not, you should get one and learn how to use it:
> 
> ...


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Jezcruzen said:


> I have now realized that my death will likely not be a natural one, nor will that of my sons. We are patriots who strongly believe in the founding principles of this Republic, and we will bear that standard proudly in the face of whatever comes. It won't be for a piece of colored cloth, but for the right to be left alone, to be a free man, and to make our own determinations and path in life. There are forces that we all know are working to take all that away. I think taking a stand against that is our only real hope for survival. Maybe not surviving individually, but as a free society - for our children and later generations. I'm not cut out to be a slave, a serf, or to be forced to dig for roots in order to eat, and I don't intend on dying on my knees begging some commissar for a crust of bread!


Amen, and God bless.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

UncleJoe said:


> What does age have to do with it?


Hey! Don't paint ALL of us young-uns with that same broad brush! I sometimes kind of like the fact that I'm underestimated because of my age, but I have to say that it also is very very annoying when people won't listen to you when you are the one with the best idea for something because of it. :gaah:



UncleJoe said:


> At 53, I very much wish that I had started this homesteading/self-sufficiency journey while my grandparents were still alive. They had large gardens and small livestock to feed themselves not because it was cool or the latest fad. It was a matter of survival. All the first hand knowledge they acquired is now gone and I'm kicking myself in the gluteus-maximus for not spending more time learning from them.


It sure does cut down on the 'reinventing-the-wheel time' as I like to call it. 



UncleJoe said:


> Don't ever sell yourself short because of age. With age comes knowledge and wisdom. I would much rather learn from someones experience than from a book.


I spent the weekend splitting/stacking wood (indoors) with my *98*-year-old grandfather. He showed his wisdom by drinking hot chocolate and having me do it :lolsmash:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

elder said:


> I just received this in an email:





> Gun Wisdom
> 
> Some words to the wise. Shooting Advice from various Concealed Carry Instructors. If you own a gun, you will appreciate this. If not, you should get one and learn how to use it:
> 
> ...


I would like to add to part J that THINKING *is* 'doing something'... too many times have I had to contend with the 'hurry up and do something, even if it's _wrong_' attitude, and it may work as a humorous saying, but it is a recipe for eff-ups that WILL get you KILLED (maybe 'friendly fire' :dunno: ) some day.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

I strive always to keep a young mind, I know if I start thinking of all the years and all the mistakes (some down right totally stupid and dang near death defying), I will become "Old". I have a few problems here and there but I can still do a lot of physical things that many far younger than me can't. I think I'd rather be shot than go into a senior center to live out the rest of my days. I pray to God daily for health, strength and a clear mind. I take nothing for granted that which we have been given, giving thanks to God daily because I know how quickly things can be taken from one who may think they deserve that and more. I strive not to be complacent, being always greatful for the country we were born in, for the place we live, for family (even if they don't agree with us), for friends, good neighbors and the abundance of food and water that we're so fortunate to have. Let me not forget as well all of you here that are of like minds and have your experiences to share that may just help me in areas that I fall short.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Gun Wisdom

Some words to the wise. Shooting Advice from various Concealed Carry Instructors. If you own a gun, you will appreciate this. If not, you should get one and learn how to use it:

A: Guns have only two enemies rust and politicians.

B: Its always better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6.

C: Cops carry guns to protect themselves, not you.

D: Never let someone or something that threatens you get inside arms length.

E: Never say "Ive got a gun." If you need to use deadly force, the first sound they hear should be the safety clicking off.

F: The average response time of a 911 call is 23 minutes, the response time of a .357 is 1400 feet per second.

G: The most important rule in a gunfight is: Always win - cheat if necessary.

H: Make your attacker advance through a wall of bullets . . . You may get killed with your own gun, but he'll have to beat you to death with it, cause it'll be empty.

I: If you're in a gun fight:

1- If you're not shooting, you should be loading.
2- If you're not loading, you should be movin,
3- If you're not movin', you're dead.

J: In a life and death situation, do something . . . It may be wrong, but do something!

K: If you carry a gun, people call you paranoid. Nonsense! If you have a gun, what do you have to be paranoid about?

L: You can say 'stop' or 'alto' or any other word, but a large bore muzzle pointed at someone's head is pretty much a universal language.

M: You cannot save the planet, but you may be able to save yourself and your family. 

I also need to make 2 changes.

E: Never say "Ive got a gun." If you need to use deadly force, the first sound they hear should be the hammer falling.

K: Never let anyone know you're carrying a gun.


----------



## elder (Oct 25, 2008)

The racking of a pump shotgun at 3:00AM is an awesome sound.


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

The only thing that I cannot do now that I just to do when I was younger is to run.......and that's why I am at my last rest stop, with a ten feet tall fence ten feet from my home and all the way around it...that's all that people will see from the outsidem but, once they jump over the fence something else awaits for them..............depending how many of them there are it will depend in how deep I will have to dig a hole in the back of my property.


----------



## 41south (Dec 4, 2010)

To all my elders on this board, I respect my elders was taught this at an early age. I forgot it once and a mean assed coal miner reminded me of the importance of it. That mean assed miner was my Father, and best as I remember he said, boy you have forgot to respect your elders, so you gonna learn to respect your betters. Thats my memory of it, cause I got one of those memory knots on my left jaw about then, you know one of them memory knots, so you can memory NOT DO THAT NO MORE!

Never tangle with a coal miner, that was a boxer for the fun of it! Broke my damn jaw with one good right, and I rolled with the punch too. I was not a choirboy myself.

Age, wisdom and treachery will overcome youth, strength and vigor anytime.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

I appreciate anyones wisdom no matter the age. Good to see you viking. Just think, I will be a year wiser tomorrow!! Maybe... Maybe not


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Viking said:


> I strive always to keep a young mind, I know if I start thinking of all the years and all the mistakes (some down right totally stupid and dang near death defying), I will become "Old". I have a few problems here and there but I can still do a lot of physical things that many far younger than me can't. I think I'd rather be shot than go into a senior center to live out the rest of my days. I pray to God daily for health, strength and a clear mind. I take nothing for granted that which we have been given, giving thanks to God daily because I know how quickly things can be taken from one who may think they deserve that and more. I strive not to be complacent, being always greatful for the country we were born in, for the place we live, for family (even if they don't agree with us), for friends, good neighbors and the abundance of food and water that we're so fortunate to have. Let me not forget as well all of you here that are of like minds and have your experiences to share that may just help me in areas that I fall short.


I take cakes, brownies, ice cream, cookies, beans/green tomato relish, cornbread..and lots of other goodies (seasoned) to a nursing home on a regular basis to many friends I have made; I know what you mean and dh and I have made a sacred pledge___
..we ..will...not..place..each...other..there..if ...we ...can ..help..it..


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Viking, 
From one grumpy old coot to another, welcome aboard. Learn, share, laugh, pray, care, or even cry but keep on posting.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> What does age have to do with it?
> 
> At 53, I very much wish that I had started this homesteading/self-sufficiency journey while my grandparents were still alive. They had large gardens and small livestock to feed themselves not because it was cool or the latest fad. It was a matter of survival. All the first hand knowledge they acquired is now gone and I'm kicking myself in the gluteus-maximus for not spending more time learning from them.
> 
> Don't ever sell yourself short because of age. With age comes knowledge and wisdom. I would much rather learn from someones experience than from a book.


UncleJoe that makes two of us. My Paternal Grandparents farmed 160 acres in East Texas. They raised pigs, a few cattle, and chickens. They had a "truck garden" and grew their on veggies, and PaPa also kept Bee's that produced excellent honey. He had a smoke house for smoking and curing (mostly pork) meat, two milk cows, four Mules (he never had a tractor), and the knowledge and ability to make or repair most anything.

Well did I realize what a gold mine of knowledge there was to be had by watching, asking, and hand's on experience? Nope, I was to busy hunting, fishing, camping, and doing a million and one other things that young boys do. Rarely ever did I stop and take the time to learn.

Isn't hindsight a wonderful thing?


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

*Old doesn't mean dead...*

At his annual checkup, the old Colonel was being questioned by his doctor.
"Do you get plenty of exercise? How's your sex life?"
The old soldier pondered.. ."Hmm-I guess I haven't had sex since 1955."
" Oh, you've got to fix that right away, it's essential to your health! Don't you think 1955 is a bit long ago?"
Looking at his watch, the Colonel replied, "Oh, I dunno...It's only 0830 right now..."


----------



## elder (Oct 25, 2008)

When I was a kid electricity was only for lights and Mom's vacuum cleaner, now we are addicted to it.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Just got back from a 50 mile drive into the city. When the wife and I got there we realized that we forgot the cell phones. After about 5 seconds of panic I told my wife that we'll have to be cell phoneless like 90% of our adult lives. The rest of the day went fine.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Ha ha ha, Tweto, we've had a similar feeling when the battery on our cell phone went dead while we were in the city! (That's the only time we use the cell phone!). We've have never thought it would get to us! 

elder, yes, I remember those days when using electricity was something of a luxury! 

Pawpaw, your joke was great! I've copied and pasted it to post over in "Joke of the Day" in the chit-chat section so more people can get a kick out of it! 

More power to us old folks! Rah, rah rah! (which backwards is "har, har har"!)


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

ctnatureboy said:


> Funny... This came to mind as soon as I read this: "Never pick a fight with an old man...If he's too old to fight, he'll just kill you."


I love it!


----------



## elder (Oct 25, 2008)

Pawpaw I'm guessing Madison Parker and his wilderness survival school is not far from your location. It's my belief that Madison will survive about anything, he has taken a deer with a slingshot.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

*Hey Elder..*

He took a deer with a slingshot? Hmm...Sounds like some Southern Lore. Anyhoo, I'll be Googling the name just out of curiosity now. This is a true armpit, this northwest Florida. It's kinda like "Deliverance", you know - with the big headed banjo boy and all that.
Hell, they say that around here, you can tell that a man is married because there's tobacco stains down BOTH sides of the truck....


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

elder said:


> Pawpaw I'm guessing Madison Parker and his wilderness survival school is not far from your location. It's my belief that Madison will survive about anything, he has taken a deer with a slingshot.


If he used a sling with cords about two foot long he could fling a stone heavy enough to kill a deer easily and at a fair distance. I fooled around with slings as a teen and though I never hit a duck I came mighty close so if someone practiced a bit more than I was I can see a sling doing a pretty good job at a number of things and they are quiet.


----------



## horseman1946 (Oct 19, 2011)

I loved this thread, one of the most interesting I have read lately. I also am a coal miner, as was my father, and in the 15 years of my life that I had him, he struck me one time. I screwed up building a fire in our heating stove, and when he called me on it, I told him to build it himself. My nose bled for two days, but I never sassed him again. I wish I had been with him longer, he seemed to know how to do anything, from building to growing.

I, too, am at the age where I can't run but I can fight. I am also realizing how much I can learn from people of any age, and now discount no one because of where they are in their lifespan. 

My youngest daughter told me that I had gotten smarter as I had gotten older, as I got older I realized how smart and compentent my father was. That realization is something you have to grow into, as my daughter has done with me.

So, my point is, thank you all for your knowledge and for sharing it with me.


----------



## 41south (Dec 4, 2010)

horseman1946 said:


> I loved this thread, one of the most interesting I have read lately. I also am a coal miner, as was my father, and in the 15 years of my life that I had him, he struck me one time. I screwed up building a fire in our heating stove, and when he called me on it, I told him to build it himself. My nose bled for two days, but I never sassed him again. I wish I had been with him longer, he seemed to know how to do anything, from building to growing.
> 
> I, too, am at the age where I can't run but I can fight. I am also realizing how much I can learn from people of any age, and now discount no one because of where they are in their lifespan.
> 
> ...


Horseman, are you inside? If so what job do you have. I hope you ain't a pinner man! I worked inside when I was younger and before the tree huggers managed to kill mining in this state. I have some back and neck issues now from being crammed into the top in a scoop and other things that have worn me down over time. I loved it then and would go inside again, if I had to and if we had any mining left. My knees, back, hip, and neck would be HELL, plus gaining 50 Lbs wouldn't help none.

My Dad could do anything, from the simplest of things to work on the electronics on logic boxes on equipment. He died when I was 22, I was lucky to had him, till I was grown at least.

Above ground folks think it's pick and shovel to dig coal. I had a guy tell me he worked inside once. He said they like to have killed him making him dig coal with a pick, so he quit after a month. I laughed in his face, couldn't help myself on that one, he was full of it as a Christmas turkey. It's not pick and shovel these days. And above ground folks don't know what part the pick played in the old days.

Take care.


----------



## elder (Oct 25, 2008)

Viking said:


> If he used a sling with cords about two foot long he could fling a stone heavy enough to kill a deer easily and at a fair distance. I fooled around with slings as a teen and though I never hit a duck I came mighty close so if someone practiced a bit more than I was I can see a sling doing a pretty good job at a number of things and they are quiet.


Madison used to post on the slingshot forum and may still do so. I think he uses bands tailored for his length of pull and a well placed lead ball to take a deer. Here is a link to his website: Primitive Supply | Madison Parker Wilderness Instructor


----------



## horseman1946 (Oct 19, 2011)

41south, when I started in the mines, I pinned top with a stoper drill, and then the company sent me to school to be an electrician. I also shot coal, ran a shuttle car, and ran a continuous miner, these jobs were done as a fill in for the regular operators.

I applied for a job with MSHA, and worked for them 26 years, retiring in 2001. I retired as a GM-13, was a field office supervisor, then the last three years I worked I was the health supervisor for the district I worked in.

The only time I ever used a shovel or pick in the mines was to clean up spills around head drives or belt feeders. The pick and shovel days ended before my father quit mining. When someone hasn't walked the walk, you can tell it by the way they talk the talk.


----------



## 41south (Dec 4, 2010)

Horseman, you got my point for sure. We occasionally used shovels to load with, if our Joy loader was down, or cleaning up around headers and of course we would clean up float dust with them. My Dad worked in the old mines, they had pan lines if they were lucky.

I ran a Galis 300 bolter, drove tractors pulling outside, shuttle car, loader and was just getting my start on cutting machine when the last mine I worked in shut down. I never worked in a continuous operation, we were conventional. I have been in them and got to go in two longwall operations years ago. I haven't been underground for twenty years, still miss the lifestyle and hate it also.


----------



## horseman1946 (Oct 19, 2011)

41south, were you in the Blue Gem seams?


----------



## 41south (Dec 4, 2010)

Horseman, no we weren't in blue gem seams, there are some in the area, and most have never been mined.

Most mining here was in the Sewanee and Daus seams, 40 to 46 inch coal, when not in squeezes. I saw some old works, with 13 to 15 foot coal, they had to build up scaffolds to drill from. I worked in one that never got over 32 inch coal, tough conditions. Big coal was scary to me, seemed like horsebacks and loose top were worse, and you knew a squeeze was coming behind that big coal. 

I worked with one of my Great Uncles robbing out four old mines in North Alabama, my Great Great Grandfather had opened one of them, in the twenties, it had opened and closed lots of times with the prices. But Unc got the last lump out of it.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

DH just turned 67 and I will be in Sept. You are never too old to learn something new and give knowledge to others. I don't feel like I'm in my late 60's so when I look in the mirror I'm shocked. LOL


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Viking, hope you keep sharing what you know I have not been at this very long, and am sort of going it alone, although married. I grew up here in Oregon, by Mt. Hood and being outdoors and doing outdoor work is something I am used to (berry picking every summer as a kid, yardwork, etc..), although I am sort of out of shape, working on that too. However, my husband is an inner city, Chicago boy (of 61!). He is just not there with getting his hands dirty, it tends to be up to me, and he helps out of sheer guilt. So advice from someone doing it longer than me is always appreciated.

I am not one of the oldest here, 44. I do have two adult kids, with two grandkids, and still one teen at home. She is far from interested in this all, other than it must be my hobby or something. The 18 year old son see's the importance, but moved out, and is preoccupied with his new girlfriend (I feel confident they'll marry), so he has petered out in his help here. I am doing this alone for now. However, I do it because I want to see my family survive and emergency.

My stock is nowhere near what it could be, I am working on that. Although my husband agrees, he then says "don't you think we've got enough?" and "we're running out of room". I do think his mindset, after 11 years in the Airforce, is that eventually the government would be back up and running if SHTF and then they'd take care of things again....this makes me frustrated.

So I come here to learn from you and others and find "kindred" souls who see the need for what we all are doing, preparing for the worst and hoping for the best. I wish I knew some of you as locals, it would make me feel even better to have some locals with the same mindset, seems most up here are just living to play and have their stuff.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Good for you HoppEL4, your family may not realize it at this time but by what you are doing you may have already saved your family from a huge amount of grief that about to be unloaded on the general population. I always get back to the figure of 95% of the population are the sheeple that have a bias of "We've had bad times before and it always gets better." The 5% of us here realize that the economy has been so messed up by the Powers That Be that it's only going to be corrected by some violent situation and I can see that situation being so bad that it's going to be extremely painful for that 95% that they will go berserk. I wouldn't be surprised to see suicide rates go ballistic when people no longer get all their freebees, like health care, food in the markets, flipping the light switch and having lights, turning on the water faucet and having hot and cold running water and etc. I really don't think it's very far from happening. If it doesn't happen for awhile then just rotate stock and give the older still good food to local food banks, that way your stocks are always fresh.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Clarice said:


> DH just turned 67 and I will be in Sept. You are never too old to learn something new and give knowledge to others. I don't feel like I'm in my late 60's so when I look in the mirror I'm shocked. LOL


It's funny that you mention this because I do the same, when I look in the mirror I think to myself, "Why is that face on a young feeling body?"


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

THAT'S EXACTLY ME!!! sort of....not really....only in reverse - pushing 50, but feel like an 80 year old pregnant woman! Ouch! That hurt!


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

HoppeEL4 said:


> So I come here to learn from you and others and find "kindred" souls who see the need for what we all are doing, preparing for the worst and hoping for the best. I wish I knew some of you as locals, it would make me feel even better to have some locals with the same mindset.


Amen, Amen! Keep it up girl, you already know what your reward will be. :kiss:


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't want to be unprepared, just cannot imagine seeing the stuff we have all seen in the last 4 years, and not do something...Just today, my adult daughter came over, with the 15 month old granddaughter (6 year old grandson was in school), and "shopped" in my store (as she calls it). It is right before payday and their cupboards are getting low.

She then told me she wants to get a big cabinet and start stocking up on stuff....we have already dedicated our smaller freezer to them, although their quarters are tight it stays with us till they can get a bigger place.

Made me feel good to hear her say this. I have been talking to her about doing this in case our country faces some financial crisis like the Great Depression again. She is finally realizing it could happen. This is an accomplishment, she won't even watch the news, she said it's depressing (I said "my point exactly"). Her saving grace is a husband that was brought up out in the country and worked on his uncles farm, he can and has done this kind of work, mine has not and could physically, but does not know what the heck he is doing.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

HoppeEL4 said:


> She then told me she wants to get a big cabinet and start stocking up on stuff.
> 
> She is finally realizing it could happen. This is an accomplishment,


Good for you! :congrat: You got through to one! :2thumb: The world could always one more of us.


----------

